# Cage Idea request



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Cage idea request - this was on another post, and I tought it would be better to post in the loft area:

One 100 foot roll of welded wire 4 feet wide – I in X 1 in welded wire 
I took the roll and cut three 15 feet long strips. I then cut one in ½ making two 15 feet long X 2 feet
One 15 X 4 foot strip was for the bottom and one for the top. I then took one 15 X 2 foot strip and placed it in the middle. Took the other 15 foot strip and cut off two strips 4 feet each. Placed them on each end, I then took the left over wire and cut 2 x 2 foot strips this was placed every three feet. 
I now have a cage that has five sections on each side (total 10 cages) 
I then made the front cage area with doors. Made from the left over wire
This was all placed on a stand I made that is 16 feet long, 3 ½ feet off the ground (or so), with a roof.
The entire project was under $300.00


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

This one shows one of the cages 2 X 2 X 3

Large door with small door that has a spring attached


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Spring loaded door


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

big door open


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

bottom framing 










More pic's


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

It looks the same on both sides. I used cardboard to add protection from high winds and to provide privacy for each cage.

So what do you think?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great now if you had a feather, and you do, and I had that we would both be tickled. lol
Dave


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats cool man.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice.  You might want to add a board underneath the roof to add strength to it, over time you will find it sagging in the middle from the weight of the plywood.

I've found this out from experience.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Very nice.  You might want to add a board underneath the roof to add strength to it, over time you will find it sagging in the middle from the weight of the plywood.
> 
> I've found this out from experience.


Yes I am going to add some support in the mid section, already sagging a bit.


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

You could have a real problem with rats and mice coming through that 1"x1" welded wire.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

grifter said:


> You could have a real problem with rats and mice coming through that 1"x1" welded wire.


I have not had any problems, the cage is high enough that they do not come in. I have had problems with small snakes getting into my big loft, I have expanded metal floor in it. SO far I have had two last winter, nothing through the summer.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi,
I saw where you said you built the breeding pen for under $300. Just curious how that broke down.. The wire here is expensive so that would of been over $200 and the raised metal roofing isn't cheap. I do like your 5 gallon cut out bucket idea..smart idea to keep the birds from soiling their food.


----------



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

jAxTecH said:


> Hi,
> I saw where you said you built the breeding pen for under $300. Just curious how that broke down.. The wire here is expensive so that would of been over $200 and the raised metal roofing isn't cheap. I do like your 5 gallon cut out bucket idea..smart idea to keep the birds from soiling their food.


I think it depends on where you live, I can get a 100' roll of 1/2" x 1/2" x 3' hardware cloth here for about $100. 

ETA: What are the buckets for?


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

friend-2-fowl said:


> I think it depends on where you live, I can get a 100' roll of 1/2" x 1/2" x 3' hardware cloth here for about $100.
> 
> ETA: What are the buckets for?


I think the buckets are there to provide a nesting area for the birds (if you look closely at the pictures in post #2 you can see a blue nest bowl inside one of them). Also looks like they like to roost on top of the buckets. Somebody made a comment about protecting the food, but it appears the food bowls are hanging on the side walls and not inside the buckets.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

TN_PIGEON said:


> I think the buckets are there to provide a nesting area for the birds (if you look closely at the pictures in post #2 you can see a blue nest bowl inside one of them). Also looks like they like to roost on top of the buckets. Somebody made a comment about protecting the food, but it appears the food bowls are hanging on the side walls and not inside the buckets.


Your right..they appear to be used as shelters for the nest bowls. I just bought a similiar setup off of craigslist 8'L x 2'W x 3'H it was a rabbit breeding cage w/ 4 indivdual compartments. I am thinking I will try his method and see how it goes.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks ok but....



EgypSwiftLady said:


> Very nice.  You might want to add a board underneath the roof to add strength to it, over time you will find it sagging in the middle from the weight of the plywood.
> I've found this out from experience.





eyespyer said:


> Yes I am going to add some support in the mid section, already sagging a bit.


Suggest you run a thick piece of timber edge up (like youve used for the base) the full length of the roof, both front and rear, & support them from the ground in two places.
Because of your original length, even supporting in the middle will mean each side will sag independently, especially under the weight of any water that can accumulate on the roof since it doesnt look to have any horizontal pitch.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

grifter said:


> You could have a real problem with rats and mice coming through that 1"x1" welded wire.


i really dont think that rats and mice could go through a 1x1 welded wire.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

chayi said:


> i really dont think that rats and mice could go through a 1x1 welded wire.


they dont go through the wire, they go through the holes !
A mouse is like a cat, if it can get its nose & ears through a space, it will get its whole body through, especially if there is food on the other side. 
1 inch = 25 mm, go and look at some mice in a pet shop, I bet some of them would get through 18 mm holes


----------

